# Spinning: teaching others to spin



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I began teaching spinning at my LYS!!! I love that I can teach something I love so much to people that want to learn more about fiber arts!!! My students have been very successful at creating useable yarn in 3 two hour classes. ItÃ¢ÂÂs amazing how far they came in just 3 weeks.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Is anyone using a Merlin road bug, if they are I'm twitching my nose and arriving now, so many people have tried to help me via internet, but I need hands on, gotta laugh, right now it's just a dust catcher,

Wonderful pictures,

Janallyn


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What wonderful fun that is for you and your learners. I love seeing new people learn and enjoy spinning.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So now they have fallen down our rabbit whole. lol You go girls. So glad you are teaching them our craft. Love to hear this. Keep up the good work girls.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I quite enjoy teaching. Both spinning and knitting.
Everybody looks hsppy. Well donrw


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

To all us, spinners, let’s keep the good work teaching this art!


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Good for you. You all look like you're having great fun too. Well done


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing how quickly some folks pick it up and always love the 'eureka' moment, when it suddenly clicks and the smiles shine out.
At least your fibre is standing still! - I ran a 12 week course at a farm in the Scottish Borders and, since they had sheep and we were using their fleece, I decided to start with 'fleece on the hoof'. The farmer obligingly brought 6 ewes down to a small pen and we began to discuss the look and feel of the fleece. However, one of the ewes decided that she didn't much like that and jumped out of the pen and legged it back up the hill to her flock, while the sheepdog just sat and watched her! Much merriment all round :sm02:


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Wish you had a class close to me. I have tried for so long without success to spin something that would at least look like yarn. Have a wonderful spindle I do pick at times yo try once more. Sold the Ashford wheel finally and then decided a couple years later I really can do this and bought a Louet. Oh sure, still can't do it and am about to give up once more. I need to be able to actually see this in person rather than videos. Back to my knitting.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Great! What this world needs is more spinners!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

So much fun!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I see by the looks on their faces you must be a very good teacher. You all learned a lot in three classes. Congratulations.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sunnydaze said:


> Wish you had a class close to me. I have tried for so long without success to spin something that would at least look like yarn. Have a wonderful spindle I do pick at times yo try once more. Sold the Ashford wheel finally and then decided a couple years later I really can do this and bought a Louet. Oh sure, still can't do it and am about to give up once more. I need to be able to actually see this in person rather than videos. Back to my knitting.


Oh, if we only lived closer...????????????


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What a happy post! And encouraging!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## fresnelfocus (Sep 27, 2018)

Cookie61868 From Rockland Ma. I live in Sandwich Ma and I’d love know when/if you are having another class!! I am close to you thank you in advance 
Janet


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunnydaze said:


> Wish you had a class close to me. I have tried for so long without success to spin something that would at least look like yarn. Have a wonderful spindle I do pick at times yo try once more. Sold the Ashford wheel finally and then decided a couple years later I really can do this and bought a Louet. Oh sure, still can't do it and am about to give up once more. I need to be able to actually see this in person rather than videos. Back to my knitting.


Hi, I just relocated to Spokane Valley. I think I'm about 45 minutes away from you. I am a newish spinner, but I can make fairly decent fingering weight yarn (still have trouble with plying). I would be happy to sit with you and help if you are interested. I've taught folks to knit before with good results so maybe I can share the little I know with you and at least get you started. I know enough to know that what I don't know is far more than what I do know LOL.

It would be a real shame for you to give up. The fact you have tried twice tells me you are destined to be a spinner. Maybe there are some other spinners in our area that teach, if so, I'd be happy to take lessons too. I bought my Revolution wheel about 4 or 5 years ago from Paradise Fibers in Spokane and was anxious to take classes when we finally moved. I was very disappointed to learn they no longer have anyone on staff teaching. That was several months ago so I'm going to try again in January. Just send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## spinner32 (Apr 29, 2018)

I learned to spin many years ago on a drop spindle at an art teachers meeting in Iowa. Could grow cotton in my garden there but here in upstate new york, Waterloo, the summers are too cold. I have a plant of Sea Island cotton in my living room and it is starting to bloom. Didn't pollinate the first bloom and it fell off. Pollinated the second and I hope that it continues to form a boll. There are more buds showing up. Spun my doggies hair and knitted a coat for her and sent it to Spin-Off where it was one of the four spinners featured who spun pet hair. Dale


----------

